# Ivy at the Park today



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry for the poor image quality, but I only had my Blackberry with me. She's now 9 1/2 months old and weighing in around 35Lbs.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

such a pretty girl


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I dont think its poor image quality, she looks great!!


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

love dat name "IVY" and love the brindle with the the deep red she pretty !!!!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

She looks ticked that you keep taking pictures! HAHA! She's like "if you take one more freaking picture I'm going to the blackberry and smash it!"

I love your dogs Fink!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That girls got legs that go alllll the way up lol


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Pretty girl


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

where do you live because hear it not that nice out!!! 


Shes really really cute!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

1dog said:


> where do you live because hear it not that nice out!!!
> 
> Shes really really cute!!


My office is across the street from the Mission San Juan Capistrano in San Juan Capistrano California. I hate to say it, but it a beautiful 75 degrees outside right now!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

lucky in Illinois its like 30dogrees out


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow she is looking good.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

gorgeous looking dog


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Beautiful just.... beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

She has mysterious eyes!!! Very pretty!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

She is growing up nicely! Very pretty!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

woowwwww i wish it was 75 here.... i hate the cold.

I LOVE IVY. as usual


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

haha shes in that lanky stage. nice elvis. i enjoyed  b-e-a-utiful. ---shane


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

If I were to ever get an APBT, I would want it to look EXACTLY like Ivy. She is BREATH TAKING!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Forgive me, I'm rotten about keeping up with people and their dogs. Ivy is beautiful! It'll be interesting to see how she matures. Anyway, just wondering how she's bred, where she came from.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I LOVE IVY!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Forgive me, I'm rotten about keeping up with people and their dogs. Ivy is beautiful! It'll be interesting to see how she matures. Anyway, just wondering how she's bred, where she came from.


Ivy is off of D,Wilson's yard out here in SoCal. It's the same yard that Lux is off of.. She is very heavy Castillo. Her sire is Lux's brother named Nephew who's off of the same breeding as Lux just done a little over 2 years earlier. Her Dam is a Castillo breed bitch that Wilson out crossed his stock to. Basically she's Castillo, Hemphill. Hammonds and Wallace.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

JFlowersLA said:


> I love your dogs Fink!!


v
Thank you very, very much. I love my little monsters too!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Sooooooo fink.... when can I come up and steal me some ivy??????


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Dang I miss Cali! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

nice looken pit you have there .


----------

